# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm ART >  Jdpaint 5.5 dowload

## thehiena2

Em có nhờ tháo giầy Dương đang du học ở Trung Quốc mua cho Jdpaint 5.5. Trộn gói có artcam và phần 
Mềm khác em sẽ gởi lick và pass vào tối nay ae cần thì dowload về dùng. Mình thì ko có time ngâm cứu 
Để ko cũng phí.

----------

diy1102, duonghoang, jimmyli, ketnoj, thuhanoi

----------


## ahdvip

có links chưa anh, em đang chờ  :Wink:

----------


## thehiena2

Như đã hứa. trọn bộ gồm nhiều phần mềm gồm Artcam pro8.0. NCtudio, và các phần mềm khác nữa
http://pan.baidu.com/share/init?shar...&uk=1833797999
pass: 8rlt

----------

ahdvip, lnq2510, mig21

----------


## emptyhb

Hi, em thấy hình như JDPaint 5.5 phải có usb dongle thì phải, nhưng mà cũng cám ơn bác đã chia sẻ

----------


## thehiena2

ko biết nữa, người bạn mua cho hết 40tệ thì phải

----------


## thehiena2

Cách setup jd5.5
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eQ6y...ature=youtu.be

----------


## ahdvip

Cái này em chuyển nó qua ngôn ngữ tiếng anh thì nó thành 5.21 . Không rành cái này nên thôi kệ :Wink:

----------


## thehiena2

mình cũng ko biết nữa, ko có thời gian ngâm cứu nó mà. Ae coi thủ dùng the nào

----------


## suu_tam

Nhìn video của bác thì em thấy 1996-2006 giống jdpaint 5.21 còn cái 5.5 là 2005-2008.
Tiếp đó vào là màu sắc của các nút lệnh vẫn giống 5.21, còn của 5.5 màu sắc khác.

Những mục em khoanh đỏ là dễ nhận ra sự khác nhau của 5.5 và 5.21

----------

